# S.H.I.T herf on sat



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

I was talking to peter tonight and we were talking about a herfing ... Im gonna be in San Diego on Sept 14-16 for a wedding and peter has been missing the thursdays. wanna Herf on that saturday? Peter sed he can host im still unsure if i can make it but im in for 80%

Well?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

zemekone said:


> I was talking to peter tonight and we were talking about a herfing ... Im gonna be in San Diego on Sept 14-16 for a wedding and peter has been missing the thursdays. wanna Herf on that saturday? Peter sed he can host im still unsure if i can make it but im in for 80%
> 
> Well?


I'm not sure when I sed I would host - but OK. 
*How many SHITters are up for a herf on 9/15?* 
It's not Thusday but who cares anyway? We only herf on days ending in "y". 
Somebody needs to call Bob.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Dang!!... gonna be in San Fran that weekend for Vonnies birthday


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

sounds good just got to check with the wife to make sure theres no B-day parties...... now got to run back down to the casino and waste anther 20 on penny slots


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Sounds good to me. We would love to have you three guest SHITters visit us.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

zemekone said:


> Peter sed he can host im still unsure if i can make it but im in for 80%
> 
> Well?


WTF does that mean your staying for 80% of the Herf :r

I got this that and the other Saturdays aren't good for me..not like I was invited anyway :tg

Rob :bl


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

gorob23 said:


> WTF does that mean your staying for 80% of the Herf :r
> 
> I got this that and the other Saturdays aren't good for me..not like I was invited anyway :tg
> 
> Rob :bl


That's Gerryspeakb/che'ssoindecisveantway..... 
He's 80% sure he'll make it and then he's 80% sure that he can find the right line up for the herf.

It's baseball season Rob, you know you're alway invited during baseball season.


----------

